# Grilled Shrimp Question



## Cliff H. (Dec 23, 2006)

I have grilled shrimp a few times but it seems that I always had them wrapped up in foil, so that is more like steamed shrimp.

What is the rule of thumb for grill times and how to tell they are done when skewered and grilled?

Thanks in advance for info


----------



## SteerCrazy (Dec 23, 2006)

Skewered shrimp over hot coals really only need a couple, minutes per side..make a nice hot fire in your grill and place the skewers around the coals...and in less than 5 min or so they should be done.


----------



## john pen (Dec 23, 2006)

I always do them raw and pull them as soon as the color turns to pink...Shouldn't take more tha a few min per side.......


----------



## john pen (Dec 23, 2006)

Ive also done a marinade with fresh orange and lemon juice, fresh taragon and I think garlic...then skewered and grilled...Ill try to find the recipe..


----------



## SteerCrazy (Dec 23, 2006)

I think he's going to use the Wolfe Citrus Blend on 'em if I'm not mistakin.....


----------



## Griff (Dec 23, 2006)

Be sure and spray the grill with Pam 'cause shrimp really stick.

Griff


----------



## DATsBBQ (Dec 23, 2006)

Grill as hot as you can get it.  Make sure the grill is clean and lubed. I spray the shrimp with olive oil (pump sprayer) just before they go on. Maybe 2 minutes per side. Good luck


----------



## SteerCrazy (Dec 23, 2006)

Griff said:
			
		

> Be sure and spray the grill with Pam 'cause shrimp really stick.
> 
> Griff



Right, BEFORE you start the fire    or take the grate off and spray away from the flame


----------



## gator1 (Dec 23, 2006)

When they look like John Pen's picture, they be done.   

I have an awesome shrimp-on-the-bar-b recipe if you are interested, ping me. It is a little sassy, kind of of an old bay seasoing/butter/worc. + red pecker. 

Merry Chrsitmas,

Gator


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 23, 2006)

Don't walk away from them while they cook. They are done in a realively short time and over done even faster! Just until they are pink!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 23, 2006)

Cliff as the other have said, shrimp cook super fast.  Make sure you have a clean red hot grill.  Spray the shrimp with Pam or OO (as stated before), season and onto the grill for about 1 minute per side unless they're huge shrimp.  You do not want to cook the shrimp through "on the grill", you want the carryover heat to finish cooking them.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Dec 23, 2006)

and remember, if cooking with shell on, the carry over heat goes
even longer.


----------



## Cliff H. (Dec 23, 2006)

Since I am using some of Larry's citrus blend I planned to peel down to the tail at least.  What about wrapping in foil until time to eat?   Or should I just be ready to eat they come off?


----------



## Cliff H. (Dec 23, 2006)

I plan to marinate for a little while in Italian dressing just to keep from burning and offer some form of binder for the seasoning.  That sound about right ?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 23, 2006)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> Since I am using some of Larry's citrus blend I planned to peel down to the tail at least.  What about wrapping in foil until time to eat?   Or should I just be ready to eat they come off?



Fix them right when you're ready to eat.  Putting them in foil while hot will continue to cook them.


----------



## Cliff H. (Dec 23, 2006)

Thank's, I think I am ready now.


----------



## Bruce B (Dec 23, 2006)

The shrimp should be the last thing you do before you eat due to the short cooking time. As the others have said not much more than 2 minutes per side, if that, depending on heat of fire.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Dec 23, 2006)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> The shrimp should be the last thing you do before you eat due to the short cooking time. As the others have said not much more than 2 minutes per side, if that, depending on heat of fire.


*
Thank you.* I was gunna post that. ...

So after all your other stuff is on the table ... crank the grill up HOT ...3-4 minutes later.... as people are sitting down....the shrimp should be serverd first. If you're not gunna server them "fresh off the grill", then cook em earlier, put em in the freezer, and think up a way to serve em cold.


----------

